# Range 15 Movie



## pardus (May 12, 2015)

So the guys from Ranger Up and Article 15 clothing are making a war movie, and you can be in it!

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/range-15-movie

"Range 15 was spawned from the veterans that make up Ranger Up and Article 15, the two largest military lifestyle brands on the planet.  For years, we’ve given you badass clothing and videos, but last October, while sitting in a bar and drinking an inappropriate amount of alcohol, we decided to join forces and make the greatest movie ever.  Then we sobered up and realized we didn’t really know how to make a movie.  Then we got drunk again and realized that God hates a coward."


----------



## TLDR20 (May 12, 2015)

I like that they are in Fullsteam Brewery here in Durham.


----------



## x SF med (May 12, 2015)

Hell, just the outtakes would make a great movie....  but would it be a comedy, drama or tragedy?


----------



## Salt USMC (May 12, 2015)

x SF med said:


> but would it be a comedy, drama or tragedy?


Yes.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 12, 2015)

Ha!

I laughed more during the first 4 minutes of that bit than I did at the last Hollywood comedy I saw.  Good stuff.  Hope they make their film.


----------



## RackMaster (May 12, 2015)

I wonder if my wife will let me sell the house to be the "Big Dick Playa!"...


----------



## pardus (May 12, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Hell, just the outtakes would make a great movie....  but would it be a comedy, drama or tragedy?



Considering that they killed those frat boys I'd lean towards comedy.  



RackMaster said:


> I wonder if my wife will let me sell the house to be the "Big Dick Playa!"...



I'm selling my landlords house to do just that!


----------

